# Rights of Ascension: Sign Up Phase



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_This is set during the age of the Horus Heresy itself. You are one of millions on Terra during the siege of the Imperial Palace. You must take part in this mighty war to either destroy the very structure of the Imperium or Protect the Emperor from a cruel sacrifice._

Obviously you know which side is going to win but that does not mean that chaos players cannot lead a legacy of their own. Think Karn the betrayer etc.

As for you Loyalists you must defend the palace from this horde of monsters, champions and daemons to halt the tide of chaos from destroying the Imperium in it's entirity.

You must choose which side you are on and who you will be.
You may be anything up to a Super-heavy tank driver (this includes dreadnoughts powerful legion commanders) for the loyalists and much the same for chaos (although you may be a daemon prince or greater daemon).
This is a time of heroes and as such the mastery of battle far exceeds that of the fighting in the 41st millenium.
Leaders of the space marine legions are as much rivals to the primarch as a daemon prince in the 40k universe.
You can start anywhere on Terra but either way you will only have one objective....

*please note that you cannot be a character that GW has already made fluff for, I want really imaginative characters from your own mind to reinact the epic battle*

I will be:

Name: Commander Charigonn 
Allegiance: Chaos
Rank: World Eaters Company commander
Equipment: A chain axe caked in the blood of his enemies and draped with the skin of countless heroes. 
A blazing plasma pistol, one of the many powerful and new weapons created during the Great Crusade, it glows with furious energies, and in his hands now lets out hatfull screams from the depths of the warp itself whenever it is fired.
A full set of MkII tactical dreadnought armour covered in hooked chains and emblazoned with the carcass of a great lizard. The many studs pinned into it appear to repel all but the most powerful warp assaults. Also attatched to the armour is a prototype jump pack.
Powers: Charigonn's axe feeds off the life of slain champions and gives him greater and greater power the more he kills. It is not known what would happen if the axe managed finally gorge on enough souls to sate it's lust but elevation to a prince of chaos is the most likely end for him. That or he will simply desolve into the warp itself blending with his vengeful God for all eternity.
His Plasma pistol can disrupt the mind of a psycher leaving them open for a warp entity to plunder this small opening in their mind.
His jump pack is of uknown origin and manages to lift his bulk, even within his terminator armour. It is more likely a daemonic force that gives him the ability rather than the technology itself.
Location: Descending on Terra in a Drop ship.

and also

Name: Marco Stephanson
Allegiance: Imperial
Rank: Imperial Palace Guard Gunner
Equipment: las pistol, med pack, rations, flak armour, Anti-Aircraft Defence Battery.
Powers: Marco does not know it himself but he is in fact a nascent psyker. During the age of the 31st millenium warp powers are only just becoming realisations in the minds of humans and this small gateway to the warp could be his undoing.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Good idea.

NAME: Fenrakk
ALLEIGANCE: Chaos
RANK: Death Guard Captain (Somewhere between sergeant and company commander)
EQUIPMENT: Power Sword, Plasma Pistol, Plasma Gun
POWERS: Fenrakk's Power Sword is possessed by a daemon known as Scrin, and there is little that can stand against the sword. His Plasma Pistol and Plasma Gun are fully customised, and cannot overheat unless used on rapid-fire.
LOCATION: Aboard his vessel, the _Warhorse_


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Name: Mordeth Krallheart.
Allegiance: Chaos (Khorne)
Rank: Chaos Lord. Being a migthy warrior he prefers to fight and claim skulls in the thick of battle, and so travels about looking for battles. He does not have a army for that reason, but rather goes alone. He might join a war and help chaos forces tough, all for the glory of Khorne.
Equipment: 2 large axes, beset by deamons, and his demonic armour with horned helmet, and a cloak that is blessed with Khornes mark to deflect bullets, makes him more dangerous than a Bloodthirster in a fight. He also carries a customised plasma gun, beset with a lesser deamon so it can never overheat or go empty of ammo.
Powers: His cloak does as mentioned above deflect a certain amount of bullets, but to offer skulls claimed by immortal means is an affront to Khorne, and so he must earn his protection by killing. His axes does, besides adding to his tremendous fighting capabillities, give him the ability to send a bolt of raw warp-energy towards enemies. His armour is enchanted to withstand the hardest blows, but not completely, meaning all blows toward him is made as if he was hit by an axe or similar, meaning the tinyest sword does as much damage as an orbital strike. (It can kill him in an instant if he lets his guard down tough.)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: I'll be the first imperial. I hope I'm not the only one!)

Name: Colonel James "Biggles" Bigglesworth (Yeah I know)
Allegiance: Imperium (Imperial Navy)
Rank: Fighter Squadron Leader, preferably Thunderbolts. He has served in many a front, and has often fought with the Inquisition on special missions.
Equipment: He only really has a laspistol, though he is masterful when he is the cockpit of his faithful Thunderbolt. He also has a lucky charm that is the fragment of his first true kill, a chaos hell blade. Though many criticize him keeping the object, he has found his performance has been markedly better.
He has got the mechanics to slightly modify his 'Bolt. The craft has the standard forward facing lascannons, but now it has Twin autocannons (one fixed on each wing) and two sets of twin heavy bolters on each wing for better firepower in dogfights.
Powers: Biggles, as far as he knows, has no powers, though he has been said to have eyes at the back of his head, due to his amazing combat awareness. He has thought of joining Chaos....it has potential...
Location: In Flight dock 266 of the imperial cruiser Scion of Glory, sitting in his cockpit waiting for the call to scramble.

:Been reading Biggles way to much cyclops:


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Name: he once had a name but it was forgotten long ago and now he is known only as the Soulreaver
Allegiance: Chaos (Night Lords)
Rank: Formerly 1st librarian of night lords, now a chaos lord
Equipment: Power armour, force sword, boltgun, medallion of shadow
Powers: His power armour is imbued with the power of the warp and the writhing warp energies bound within it protect him and augment his formidable psychic powers. He has personally bound greater daemons from each of the four gods of chaos into his sword, enabling it to steal the souls of his enemies and absorb their life essence into the blade forever, strengthening it even further. Many enemies have already suffered this fate.
He is a skilled psyker, wielding his powers to weaken and terrorize his enemies or move with blinding speed. As a result, the bolts he fires can steal souls in the same manner as his sword. He can levitate and fly under his own psychic powers, and the medallion of shadow he bears even allows him to become invisible, if only for a time as this is an ardous task even for him.
Location: Descending to Terra in a cocoon of psychic energy.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: can we have both imperial and chaos? if not, i think this thread gonna die rather fast


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

OOC: If nobody goes imperium soon, I'll delete my first character (who is going to be a converted model very soon) and make an Imperial dog...I mean, a noble space marine 
But it would be nice if we could get some more imperials in here, whether or not I defect to keep the balance even...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Name: Agmemnus-Master of Sanctity
Allegiance: Imperial
Rank: Imperial Fist Chaplain

Equipment: The Iron Fist-This blessed hammer glows with unearthly blue energies. It's head is shaped like a mighty clenched fist and has been the doom of many enemies of the fledgling Imperium. The weapon was granted to Agmemnus by the Emperor after he defeated a mighty ork warboss in combat. It has the ability to shatter most anything as with each swing it unleashes furious bolts of energy.(Thunder Hammer)

The Wall of Redoubt-Found in an ancient shrine of unknown origin on the planet of Galimon the shield was given to Agmemnus. Covered with a multitude of honor script and oath seals, the Wall is able to withstand even the most powerful of blows, protecting the chaplain from certain death.(Storm Shield)

Golden Aquila-Gifted to Agmemnus for his loyalty, the Golden Aquila is a great honor given that only the Emperor's Children up until that time had the honor of bearing the Emperor's symbol. The sigil was crafted into his terminator armor, creating a great sweeping two-headed eagle that wraps around his haloed skull helmet which protects the chaplain from the perils of warpcraft rendering him immune to it's corrupting effects.

Mk I Terminator Armor Prototype-This suit was one of the first tactical dreadnought armored suits created for use by the Astartes. The armor has been modified so that Agmemnus' voice booms across the field of battle.

Powers: Agmemnus has no powers beyond his ability for powerful oratory. His voice has steeled the souls of thousands as they battled across the stars in the Emperor's name, touting courage, honor, and valor. Few can match the powerful sway he holds over those who hear his voice as he leads them against even the most terrible of foes.

Location: The outer-most wall of the Imperial Palace.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Mordeth said:


> OOC: can we have both imperial and chaos? if not, i think this thread gonna die rather fast


Yes, you may have both Imperial and Chaos:wink:


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Great, then I'll make a nice Black Templar iif thats allowed :so_happy:

Name: Gareth Ksimyen
Apperance: Unknown. Never ramoves his armour with others in sight.
Rank: Chaplain (made him chaplain so he doesn't command troops full-time, and is able to fight my chaos char hehe)
Equip: One of the most ancient of its kind, his power armour have been blessed by the Emperor's hand itself, given to the first of the Chaplains, and so emits holy energies that brings courage to the hearts of his companions and fear in the hearts of the enemies. Also, when in the presence of this holy piece of equipment (lol), the creatures of the warp is drained on power, making the Chaplain able to take down a Bloodthirster in full rage. Helm has heatdetector, so he can make sure his enemies is dead.
Weapon: A Holy Hammer, blessed by the ancient half-god Sigmar, gives him unmatched strength in close combat. (Not true, just speaking as a faithful imperial lol.) Also carries a normal bolter.
Powers: Has the ability to heal others, and so he can mend the most dire (and normally fatal) wounds. His touch is also known to drive away the enegies of the warp, sometimes bringing heretics back to the light of the emperor, if only as long as he is close.

OOC: will change my Chaos dudes name.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

OOC: I don't think the templars were created until the second founding, after the Horus Heresy...
Here's my imperial:
Name: Fierizard Salamandris
Allegiance: Imperium (salamanders)
Rank: Techmarine
Equipment: Artificier armour, servo harness, two powerfists, crest of the omnissiah
His servo-harness incorporates two heavy flamers, and each of his power fists incorporates a heavy flamer. The crest of the omnissiah generates a protective field capable of repelling even the mightiest attacks, and can repair his armour should it be damaged.
Powers: He has no powers other than his affinity for machines and smithing, and his absolute lack of fear of fire.
Location: Aboard a cruiser the Fuego, en route to Terra.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

killmaimburn is right, Mordeth you'll have to change your character.
Black Templars weren't around during the Heresy and won't be created for a few hundread years.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

He be the a kind of guy who set up the Black Templars, you know, like a recruitment scout for the next founding :biggrin:?


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

The only reason they made chapters was because of the horus heresy, it was there only choice to disperse the power of the legions after the wars and they never planned having to do it, not even the Emperor did.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Starting up something else while your current rp is not finished Luthor? Won't that make it a bit harder to finish?

The second founding was in 021 of M31, *seven* years after the siege of Terra; not a couple hundred years. Guilliman doesn't make it beyond the next hundred or so years before falling in battle to Fulgrim; and the second founding was his doing while he was not in stasis.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay darkreever:wasntme:.......:blackeye:
Still, that's far from the point, Black Templars aren't going to have a "role-model" yet, considering that the Siege of Terra has only just started.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

okay, sorry about that. I'm mostly into Warhammer fantasy's history normally :angel: I'll remove the chapther then. 

Btw, doesn't that mean shogun_nate can't be in the imperial fist chapter?


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Imperial fists were a founding legion, and are actually the gene seed base for black templars (I'm pretty sure).


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, the Black Templars are a second founding of the Imperial Fists along with the Crimson Fists. So..all you need to do is keep the zeal but change the armor colors LOL.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Chaos posts will be in green, lapdog posts - I mean, imperial posts - will be in blue

NAME: Captain Scrin
ALLEIGANCE: imperial
RANK: Sergeant
POWERS: tactical genius
LOCATION: on patrol


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Name: Lord Pinnan Rult
Allegiance: Imperial
Rank: Commander of the 88th Imperial Army Regiment
Powers: Pinnan is a stunning tactician, especially when it comes to artillery. He is adept at placing strategic barrages to deny the enemy passages. Pinnan also has hundreds of imperial soldiers at his command and will not hesitate to send them to their deaths.
Equipment: Greatcoat, artificer forged breastplate, power mace _Caedo_ and bolt pistol.
Location: His quarters near the palace.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay, the flood gates (action thread) will open some time on Thursday.
There will be two separate threads as well, to prevent a big jumble!
I won't be able to post between friday and sunday either so please try to keep the action going while I'm gone.
Thanks.

PS. No worries mordeth:wink:


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yay, the action thread comes out on my Birthday!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Name: Centurion Maricus
Allegiance: Imperial
Rank: Custodian Centurion
Powers: Unbreakable faith in the Emperor, strong command abilities.
Equipment: Guardian spear, custodes power armour


----------



## shas'o7 (May 17, 2008)

Name: Grathlak
Allegiance:Chaos, World Eaters Chapter
Rank:Aspiring Champion
Powers:Fast and Strong, excellent at leading his chosen raptor squad
Equipment: Powersword, Plasma Pistol, chainaxe, frag grenades, melta bombs, power armor, jump pack


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay there's a good amount of applicants so far :good:
The action threads may be up a little late tommorow as I'm having my haircut in the evening but apart from that, I can't wait to get this thing started


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Right, I've just got back from having my haircut.
The sign-up thread is now closed and the action threads will start now!


----------

